# An Introduction & My Leaky Kitchen Sink



## Mindhack (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys! I think this might be my first post. It's good to be here. Well, let's get down to business. I have a leak under my kitchen sink. There is a little 'black locking ring' that like tightens around the piece of PVC as it comes out of the base of the sink. Here is an image of it. 

http://imgur.com/a/uIcU5

Well, the smaller of those two black rings has a deep crack in it. So it doesn't create a seal and the water leaks out of it. I have a bucket underneath that pipe, although the photograph doesn't show it. My question is, what is the name of that 'black locking-ring' that tightens around the PVC? I want to go to Home Depot and pick up a new one but, I'm not sure what the part is called. Any ideas?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you post a photo of the trap too.


----------



## Mindhack (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks for the fast reply, Nealtw. When you ask if I can post a picture of the trap, did you mean a picture of the bucket that catches the water? Or did you just make a typo and you meant to say 'tap'; like you wanted a picture of the faucet?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59JMAWIOfwQ[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

Mindhack said:


> thanks for the fast reply, Nealtw. When you ask if I can post a picture of the trap, did you mean a picture of the bucket that catches the water? Or did you just make a typo and you meant to say 'tap'; like you wanted a picture of the faucet?



No usually there is a P shaped pipe that hold water to block gasses from coming up from the sewer.  the piece between the trap and the sink is the tail pipe, comes with the nut that is cracked.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 13, 2016)

Sink strainer nut.
Even if you can not find just the nut the tail piece, nut and new washer are less than $4.00.
Make sure the tail piece is straight down, if not it's not going to seal.


----------



## frodo (Dec 14, 2016)

the big nut on the basket strainer is called a basket strainer lock nut

the smaller nut below it,  is called a 1 1/2'' slip joint nut

the washer in between the strainer and flanged tail piece is called a flanged tail piece washer


----------

